# 0137-Problem



## alberich (17 Oktober 2004)

Mein Problem scheint neu zu sein. Folgendes: Ich soll 370 mal eine 0137er Nummer gewählt haben. und zwar innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Kosten etwa 180 Euro. Ich weiss aber, dass weder ich noch meine Frau diese Anrufe getätigt haben. Andere Personen haben keinen Zutritt zu meinem Festnetzanschluss. Ich frage mich, wer so blöd sein kann, 370 mal eine solche Nummer (-49 Euro pro Anruf) anzurufen. Wie soll das technisch gehen? Das kann doch nur mit einem sogenannten Power-Dialer gemacht werden. Wie das geht, weiss ich nicht. Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der Telekom gemacht? Ich meine, dass hier jemand einen Weg gefunden hat, über einen fremden Telefonanschluss derartige Anrufe zu machen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2004)

Was ist kurze Zeit? 9Live oder auch 3Sat , sowie diverse Casting-Shows , benutzen 0137-er Rufnummern. Hat einer von Euch an solchen Abstimmungen teilgenommen?


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2004)

alberich schrieb:
			
		

> Power-Dialer


Was ist das?


----------



## alberich (18 Oktober 2004)

Inzwischen weiss ich, was es mit den 0137er Nummern auf sich hat. Bis ich die Telekom-Rechnung bekam, war mir das unbekannt. Ich interessiere mich grundsätzlich nicht für derartigen Schwachsinn. Weder ich noch meine Frau haben solche Anrufe gemacht. Schon garnicht 370 mal. Der Sachbearbeiter der Telekom nannte mir "Neun Live" als mögliche Stelle, die ich angerufen haben könnte. Genaueres wusste er auch nicht (Datenschutz). Ich kannte den Sender nicht. Kann ihn mit meinem Fernseher auch nicht empfangen. (Müsste erst eine Veränderung vornehmen.) Habe den Sender aber auf seiner Website aufgesucht und bei den Geschäftsbedingungen gelesen, dass Teilnehmer, die "Power-Dialer" benutzen, keine Gewinne ausgezahlt bekommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2004)

http://www.neunlive.de/cwp_5014.html


> Mitmachregeln
> Bei 9Live sind die Spiele fair, transparent und verständlich!


Wer es länger als 10 Sekunden bei NEUN LIVE   aushält, ist entweder blind und taub oder ...
http://www.neunlive.de/cwp_5540.html
wo da was über "Power-Dialer" stehn soll entzieht sich mir...
wo sollen die "AGB"s  stehen? 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

9live schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Wahrung der Chancengleichheit
> 
> Wir möchten die Chancengleichheit für die Gesamtheit unserer Zuschauer und Anrufer wahren. Daher sind Anrufer, die durch Powerdialer und/oder computergestützte Wählprogramme oder in anderer Form die Teilnahme manipulieren, zum Mitspielen bei 9Live nicht berechtigt. Sie haben daher keinen Anspruch auf Auszahlung von Gewinnen.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2004)

Das eröffnet zwei theoretische Möglichkeiten :

1: jemand ist so bescheuert , dass er sich woher auch immer so einen "Power-dialer" besorgt hat, 
dann gehört er in die Klapse 

2. jemand hätte  so was per Internet "untergejubelt" bekommen, dazu gibt es bisher keinerlei  
Informationen.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2004)

mcn bietet "powerdialer" für call-center an:
http://www.mcn-tele.com/ecomaXS/pressespiegel_overview.php


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2004)

> Mit dem powerDialer der mcn erhält der Call-Center-Betreiber eine einzigartige Dienstleistung,
> die ihm erlaubt, Outbound-Telefonkampagnen automatisiert und effektiv durch eigene Agenten zu
> bearbeiten. Der mcn powerDialer verwaltet die Kampagne, wählt automatisch Zielrufnummern an,
> vermittelt die Gespräche zu den Agenten und sorgt dafür, dass die vorhandenen
> ...



jetzt wird hier rumgeblödelt , n8!


----------



## scrat007 (18 Oktober 2004)

Also so fair sind die Spiele nicht meines Wissens, es gibt ein Video das ganz klar zeigt wie etwas geschummelt wird. Und soweit ich weiß laufen auch mehrere verfahren gegen den Sender.

Aber was soll ein Powerdialer bringen? Außer bei jeder Einwahl 49 Cent dem Sender zu bringen? 9live wäre begeistert, sie würden das Geld verdienen, aber bräuchten keins auszuzahlen.


----------



## ESC (19 Oktober 2004)

scrat007 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was soll ein Powerdialer bringen? Außer bei jeder Einwahl 49 Cent dem Sender zu bringen? 9live wäre begeistert, sie würden das Geld verdienen, aber bräuchten keins auszuzahlen.



Erst wenn ein Gierschlund (0137 Spieleanbieter) es schafft, einen anderen Gierschlund (Spielsüchtigen) an den Haken zu kriegen, brummt der Geldfluss. Powerdialler kennt die Hausfrau (keine Diskriminierung, nur Beispiel) nicht, also wird die Nase drauf gestossen....

/ESC


----------



## Teleton (19 Oktober 2004)

alberich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, wer so blöd sein kann, 370 mal eine solche Nummer (-49 Euro pro Anruf) anzurufen. Wie soll das technisch gehen?



Wahlwiederholungstaste ?


----------



## scrat007 (19 Oktober 2004)

Also das geht ohne Probleme, man versucht es pro Spiel sagen wir 5 Mal, das bei vier Spielen am Tag, dann braucht man 18 Tage. Jo, und das sind ziemlich genau die Arbeitstage die ein Monat hat.


Möglich ist das ohne Probleme, das läppert sich zusammen.


@ alberich

Mal noch ne Frage, hast du einen Computer, hast du einen Internetzugang, hast du ein Funknetzwerk (WLan), und wenn ja ist das gesichert (verschlüsselt, feste IP im Intranet, ...)


----------



## technofreak (19 Oktober 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> alberich schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.forum-gluecksspielsucht.de/aktuelles/news2407.html



> Eine 0137-Nummer frisst in Verbindung mit der  Wahlwiederholungstaste
> das Geld schneller als jeder Spielautomat. Sie ist zudem weniger  transparent, denn das
> im Groschengrab versenkte Geld fehlt unmittelbar danach im Geldbeutel,  während die
> "dicke Rechnung" bei 0137 erst eine bis fünf Wochen später kommt.


----------



## alberich (19 Oktober 2004)

Schönen Dank für die vielen Diskussionsbeiträge. Dabei ist aber etwas aus dem Blickwinkel geraten, dass von meinem Telefon aus nicht die 0137-Nummer angewählt wurde, ich aber trotzdem diese Rechnung bekomme. Die Telekom sagt mir nicht, wann genau diese Einwahl(en) gewesen sein sollen. Es kommt ein Zeitraum von 14 Tagen in Betracht, kann in diesem Zeitraum aber an einem Tag passiert sein. Selbst mit Wahlwiederholung wäre es (370 mal) ein Job für einen Schwachsinnigen. Daher vermute ich, derjenige, der mir das Kukuksei gelegt hat, hat einen Powerdialer benutzt. Das nur am Rande. Wie hat er es überhaupt gemacht? Vieleicht über meinen Computer. Internet-Zugang mit normalem Modem. Sonst keine weiteren technischen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

@ alberich

Lies Dir mal die Beiträge in diesem Thread durch, womöglich bringt Dir das etwas mehr Durchblick für Dein Problem - ist ziemlich ähnlich.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7767&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oktober 2004)

wer solch einen Unsinn über Powerdialer verzapft, ist wirklich bar jeglicher Ahnung. Das ist ein Tool für Callcenter. Bitte Begriffserklärung im Internet suchen, lesen und verstehen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2004)

*269 Anrufe in 45 Minuten*

Hi, bin neun hier und auf das Forum gestoßen, weil ich eine Lösung für das Problem einer Auszubildenden von uns suche. Bei ihr sind bei Vodafone im letzten Monat Nummern registriert worden, die sie nicht angerufen hat. Es handelt sich dabei um 0137.. Nummern.
Bei einer Nummer soll sie innerhalb von 49 Minuten durchgängig 269 mal angerufen haben. Rechnungssumme dafür, über 200 Euro. Bei Vodafone habe ich in Vertretung für sie nachgefragt, wie so etwas passieren kann. Auskunft, es handelt sich bei den angerufenen Nummern um T-Voting. Die Kundin wird wohl immer wieder die Wahlwiederholungstaste gedrückt haben um Gewinnchancen zu erhöhen.
Unsere AZUBINE bestreitet diesen Vorgang, sie hat noch nie bei diesem Blödsinn mit gemacht.
Es wurde pro Minute bis zu 6 Verbindungen hergestellt. Technisch soll das möglich sein.
Meine Frage, welche Möglichkeiten Beweise für das Nicht-Anwählen kann unsere AZUBINE bei Vodafone vortragen.
Oder zahlen, ruhig sein und Sondernummern sperren?

Gruß Portugal1


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

hilfe,ich soll 1200mal mit dem handy eine 0137 nummer angrufen haben,innerhalb kurzer zeit. kosten 800 euro


----------



## jupp11 (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hilfe,ich soll 1200mal mit dem handy eine 0137 nummer angrufen haben


wie lautet die Nummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

Hallo, habe selbes Problem mit E-Plus. Ich soll nachts innerhalb kurzer Zeit die 
Nr. 01379696969 angerufen haben. Kosten belaufen sich auf über 180 Euro.
Zu der angegebenen Zeit lag das Handy neben mir, weil es als Wecker fungiert.
Ich habe zu der Zeit geschlafen. Zeit ist zwischen 0.00 und 1.45 nachts.
Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen, denn E-plus sagt, es ist über meine Nummer angerufen worden.


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 01379696969


Das ist die Nummer von vivaplusquiz.de - haste damit mal rumgespielt?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

nee, absolut nichts habe um ca 22.00 im Bett gelegen, und bin um 5.00 vom Handy geweckt worden. Auch Speicher vom Handy zeigt keine Anrufe an.


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

Das Problem wiederholt sich immer wieder. Mir ist aber kein Fall bekannt geworden, bei dem es sich lösen ließ. Vermuten würde ich einen Abrechnungsfehler oder eine fehlerhafte Steuerung der Technologie - aber zu Beweisen ist das mEn nicht. Nun liegt es aber am Forderungssteller den Beweis anzutreten, dass die Verbindungen tatsächlich von dir beabsichtigt durchgeführt wurden, allein dass von deiner Nummer aus die Anwahl erfolgt sein soll dient allein dem ersten Anschein, mehr nicht. Hier kann man sich auf die Hinterbeine stellen und auf dem § 16 TKV pochen, her mit den Beweisen!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*



Reducal schrieb:


> Vermuten würde ich einen Abrechnungsfehler oder eine fehlerhafte Steuerung der Technologie - aber zu Beweisen ist das mEn nicht. ...


Ich vermute eher eklatante systembedingte Sicherheitslücken, die einige Insider ausnutzen. Weil die Anbieter glauben, auf die CLIP zur Identifikation des Anrufers vertrauen zu können, diese aber gefälscht werden kann. 

Das dies tatsächlich ein Problem ist, beweist der österreichische Payment-Anbieter Paybox:
http://www.heise.de/ct/07/15/006/ Bezahlen per SMS: Sicherheitslücke bei Paybox, S. 182
Der Artikel basiert auf Erkenntnissen von: http://consti.de/internal/paybox/GSI-m-payment.pdf


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher eklatante systembedingte Sicherheitslücken, die einige Insider ausnutzen. Weil die Anbieter glauben, auf die CLIP zur Identifikation des Anrufers vertrauen zu können, diese aber gefälscht werden kann.


Wenn die Nummer 


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> vivaplusquiz.de


 gehört, wer sollte in dem Fall davon profitieren? 
Ein Fälscher hätte nichts davon und vivaplusquiz unterstellen zu fälschen, wäre  problematisch


----------



## BenTigger (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Wenn die Nummer vivaplusquiz gehört, wer sollte in dem Fall davon profitieren?
> Ein Fälscher hätte nichts davon und vivaplusquiz unterstellen zu fälschen, wäre  problematisch



Doch, ein Fälscher könnte ohne eigene Kosten versuchen anzurufen und hätte im Erfolgsfall dann den Gewinn, wenn er durchgekommen ist und das "Quizz" richtig beantwortet hat, davon profitiert. 
Insofern wäre vivaplusquiz dann doppelt geschädigt, wenn der Nummernfälscher den Gewinn kassiert und der Besitzer der Nummer nicht zahlt..
Fragt sich nur, ob vivaplusquiz die Telefonnummern zu den Gewinnern speichert. Dann könnte es vielleicht mal als Betrug nachgewiesen werden. 
Und wenn nicht bisher alle die sich hier meldeten, dass sie nicht angerufen haben, unter Gedächtnisverlust beim anrufen der 0137 Nummer leiden, könnte da jemand eine für ihn spassige Nebeneinkunft gefunden haben, wenn er denn beim Quiz durchkommt.

Dies mal Hypothetisch betrachtet.


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

vivaplus ist es völlig egal, wer die Calls bezahlt. Insofern nicht geschädigt. Calls 
zu fälschen um die Gewinnchancen zu erhöhen ist ziemlich daneben, weil die sich
 eh im mikroskopisch kleinen Bereich abspielen. Um die nennenswert hochzutreiben, müßten
 zigtausende Calls gefälscht werden und  das sollte dann doch als Massenphänomen auffallen.


----------



## katzenjens (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

Hallo,

im Signalisierungskanal des Telefonnetzes, bei ISDN der D-Kanal, werden Rufnummern gekennzeichnet, ob sie "generiert" wurden oder ob es die echte Rufnummer des Anschlusses ist.

Ich warte immer noch, dass bei mir "komische" Anrufe einlaufen, da ich den ganzen Kram mitlogge.

Wenn ich von einem VOIP-Anschluss angerufen werde, bekomme ich sogar 2 Rufnummern übermittelt. Zum einen die Rufnummer, welche der VOIP-Nutzer nutzt, mit dem Flag "nicht verifiziert" und zum anderen die Rufnummer oder zumindest ein Teil von dem VOIP-Anbieter.

Wenn nun beim Billing die erstere Nummer übermittelt wird, würde ich als Betroffener gute Karten haben, wenn es zum Rechtsstreit kommen würde.

Allerdings ist m.E. noch nie gerichtsfest offengelegt worden, wie die Daten erfasst werden.

Ich kann mir inzwischen wirklich vorstellen, dass über VOIP und gefakter abgehender Rufnummer Schindluder getrieben werden kann.

Da das Problem anscheinend noch recht überschaubar ist, kann ich mir aber auch Probleme mit der Software seitens der Anbieter und Telefongesellschaften vorstellen.

Wenn es sich allerdings häufiger um Handynummern handelt, welche angeblich minütlich die Nummern anrufen, ohne dass der Besitzer davon weiss, kann es auch ein Handyvirus sein, welcher hierzulande bisher recht selten gesehen wurde.


Zuletzt frage ich mich allen Ernstes, wie der Verbraucher inzwischen bei dem ganzen Kram "Online-Billing" "Offline-Billing" oder SMS-Kurzwahlnummern überhaupt eine Chance hat, sich zu verteidigen. Strom- Gas- und Wasserzähler müssen geeicht und verplompt werden wogegen das Telekommunikationsbilling eine undurchsichtige graue Wolke ist.

Eigentlich dürfte man nur noch mit Prepaid-Handys telefonieren um das Risiko gering zu halten.


Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Der Jurist (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

 CDR / KDS oder Welche Daten werden gespeichert - Gilt nur für Fest- oder Mobilnetz


----------



## katzenjens (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

Hallo,

danke für den Link. So langsam wird das Forum unübersichtlich  .
Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, welche Rufnummer im CDR erscheint.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Der Jurist (10 September 2007)

*AW: 0137-Problem*



katzenjens schrieb:


> ...
> Trotzdem bleibt die Frage, welche Rufnummer im CDR erscheint. ...


Da kann ich Dir nicht helfen, aber immerhin wissen wir, was im CDR steht.
Denn den CDR brauchen die Telkoms zum Abrechnen, selbst bei Flatrates. Denn die rechnen nicht nur mit ihren Kunden ab, sondern auch untereinander.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2008)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

Hallo ihr!

Könnt ihr mir sagen wie das Problem gelöst wurde?
Habe gerade eine Rechnung von ca. 300 Euro bekommen, alles Servicedienstrufnummer 01379/696969.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2008)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

(0)137 969 zugeteilt SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG

Das häuft sich gerade hier, dass die auftauchen. Hmm. Das ist nur eine statistische Feststellung...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

Das Probleme habe ich auch, 205 Euro plus Mwst wurden berechnet bei 01379-696969..
Habe dort aber defintiv nicht angerufen in der Anzahl von 492 Mal...

Hat jemand eine Idee was man machen kann? Bei der T-Com wurde mein Einwand abgelehnt..

Gruß

Benni


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

Schade, hat immer noch keiner eine Antwort,was man da machen kann?
Zumindest gibts seit dem 1.10.08 die Rufnummer nicht mehr, die Sendung moneyexpress wurde eingestellt....


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: 0137-Problem*

tja ich habe auch da angerufen,allerdings nur so ca. 20 mal und ich habe mich geärgert,dass ich 20 euro vertelefoniert habe,die rechnung von e-plus kam ins haus, ich hätte 538 mal angerufen. musste zahlen nach langem hin und her, ungerecht,aber da kann man nichts machen..ja außer nicht so häufig da anrufen,ich weiß


----------

